# Bareback Riding



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Try riding without stirrups in your saddle. You shouldn't have to hang on, it's all about balance


----------



## Katie3480 (May 1, 2008)

*..*

I can ride without the stirrups....its just when im bareback..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Lean back a bit, & grab onto that mane!


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

Katie3480 said:


> Ive been riding western for a long time and i started bareback pretty recently, my walks and trots are just fine..but the canter bareback scares me to be honest lol. Now, me and my horse do barrel racing and all sorts of fast events..so its not the speed that bothers me..i just dont know how to hold on!
> Anybody have any idea's or tips for me?


 You can try wrapping your legs around your horse. I have the same probalem. I used to love cantering bareback and even jumping but then one day I fell off and it kinda scared me so now I just am slowly getting used to bareback. and you have to be careful about wrapping your legs around a sensitive horse because when I did it with Doc it helped my balance but it made him think he had to go faster so he went off in a gallop and I slowed him down and once we got to the trot the bounciness was to much and I fell off. but I laugh at myself now about it so I'm fine. The worst part is the transitions from trot to canter and canter to trot. But anyways just grab mane and go with the horse. Good luck! :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

i went to a demo on bareback riding..... what you don't want to do is grip with your legs really tight.... if you lose your balance PUSH on the withers..... it will actually be pushing you onto your balance point.... be sure to sit on your but and not your crotch... guys do this naturally to protect themselves, but girls tend to sit on their crotch because saddles were designed for men more then women and that's what stirrups do to you..... 

when you're balanced you can actually see light between your knees and your horse and still not fall off


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya, do not grip with your legs. It could make your horse confused and throw you off balance easier in my opinion. I started out bareback for four months before I could ride in a saddle. I hated this saddle. After I got Blu I didn't ride bareback as often, and now I am afraid to. Hopefully, I can take Blu to the roundpen and work on riding bareback with him. 

Anyhow, keep your legs loose but balance with your knees and your seat. Being centered is very important. Balance is one of the greatest things you can learn. Don't be afraid to grab the mane and maybe pull out a few hairs. :wink: It's ok. 

When you find your bareback skills, cantering will seem much easier than trotting! lol. Just move with the horse. Not flopping everywhere. :roll: Just move your body rhythmically with the horse.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Practice... (lol)... Hold onto the mane if you have to and just practice. I love to canter and gallop bareback, but I can't with my girl (she bucks)... i'm trying to get her out of that habit... but it's so fun!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This is not actually the same, its just what I do for practice balance.

When my husband and I are riding the 4wheeler together, I pretend that I'm on a horse. :lol: I ride behind him with no foot support and I put my hand in front of me near my waist and close my eyes. I try to fully sit on my butt and not roll my hip too far forward. Then I just try to ride as balanced as possible. He won't let me fall off..I hope!

Its really good when we go up and down hills and turn corners. I seem to really find my core muscles. You don't get the same bump as when a horse trots or canters but you get faster speeds and quicker respond times without over correcting. I seem to have the problem of over correcting my balance then fall off the opposite side. 

Don't know if this will help, its just what I do for practice.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Just go for it one time and it just becomes natural.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

don't start on a horse with a HORRIBLE trot....that's what i did.... fell off, lol....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah, the VERY first time I rode bareback, I was on a horse with a very bumpy trot...not very good I fell right on my back!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> don't start on a horse with a HORRIBLE trot....that's what i did.... fell off, lol....


Hehe, so true. I think cantering is a lot easier than trotting, tbh.


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

The most important thing while riding bareback is just to relax. Lean a little bit back, relax, breathe and let your legs hang down. I've ever scared about riding bareback on my horse. I didn't trust him and I didn't trust me. It was just a coincidence, when I sit on the bare back of my horse. I sit on my horse when he lied down and he stood up and walked along. And I detected it was okay, everything is fine. I think you need some time to detect that it's okay for yourself. And if you feel safe, just strike off at the canter and feel free. I think the best way is on a streight line with pretty much space around you. And think about: Just breathe and relax. It's easy, just try.
I hope this will help you and I'm pry to hear from you experiences.
Sady


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very good advice, Sady!  I have to agree, you gotta RELAX.  That's one of the most important things about riding period, relaxing. If you're relaxed, your horse should be too. Also, to help relax, wiggling your toes & humming or singing to yourself helps.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I agree with previous posters; don't grip with anything lower than your knee. 

For me, I grip with my thighs and whenever I get tense (or the going gets bumpy!) I sit back a bit - it always helps!

When I taught riding lessons, I would always start them off with a neck rope - just a lead line tied around the horses neck - it wasn't a mericle cure, and it most certainly won't keep you from falling off, but many, many riders appreciated the reassurance - try that and see if it doesn't help  

Also, don't canter in a roundpen until you're super comfy on a straight line/ large circle


----------

